# o infinitivo personalizado



## caelum

Oi gente, espero que vocês estejam bem.

Não sei usar bem o infinitivo pessoal, e quereria que me ajudem se puderem.

Com as frases impessoais, não tenho muitos problemas:

É importante pra ele aprender a conduzir.
É possível chegarem pra a noite.

E com as cláusulas adverbiais não acho que tenho problemas:

Vou comer antes de eu sair.
Ficam no trabalho apesar de não quererem.

Há mais situações nas que usa-se, mas não as conheço. Até eu sentir confortável, qualquer ajuda é agradecida.

Obrigado de antemão.


----------



## Nino83

Pelo que sei o infinitivo pessoal é obrigatório só quando tiver um verbo passivo o reflexivo. 
Por exemplo: _Eles se disfarçaram para não serem descobertos. Passaram seis meses sem se falarem._ 

Portanto poder-se-ia dizer, também, _Ficam no trabalho apesar de não querer_. 
De costume, o infinitivo pessoal usa-se quando o infinitivo estiver antes do verbo conjugado ou quando entre o verbo conjugado e o infinitivo tiver uma proposição subordinata. 

Por exemplo: 
_Apesar de não querer*em*, ficam no trabalho 
Ficam no trabalho, depois muitas horas, apesar de não querer*em*
_
Assim o meu livro de gramática diz. 
Esperamos outras respostas. 

Ciao


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

caelum said:


> E com as cláusulas adverbiais não acho que tenho problemas:
> 
> Vou comer antes de eu sair.
> Ficam no trabalho apesar de não quererem.
> 
> Há mais situações nas que usa-se, mas não as conheço. Até eu sentir confortável, qualquer ajuda é agradecida.
> 
> Obrigado de antemão.



Acho que na primeira oração o pronome pessoal é supérfluo (vou comer antes de sair).
O verbo sentir neste caso não pode prescindir do pronome reflexo (error típico dos falantes nativos de inglês), mas não sei bem onde colocá-lo, entre a preposição e o verbo em próclise (até (eu) me sentir) o depois do verbo em ênclise (até sentir-me).


----------



## Nino83

caelum said:


> Há mais situações nas que usa-se, mas não as conheço. Até eu sentir confortável, qualquer ajuda é agradecida.



Usa-se o infinitivo pessoal também depois os verbos de percepção (ver, ouvir) e causativos (fazer, deixar, mandar) seguidos por um substantivo e não por um pronome complemento objeto.  

Ele viu/ouviu/fez/deixou/mandou os meninhos jogar*em* --> infinitivo pessoal 
Ele os viu/ouviu/fez/deixou/mandou  jogar --> infinitivo não flexionado 

Ciao


----------



## anaczz

Nino83 said:


> Usa-se o infinitivo pessoal também depois os verbos de percepção (ver, ouvir) e causativos (fazer, deixar, mandar) seguidos por um substantivo e não por um pronome complemento objeto.
> 
> Ele viu/ouviu/fez/deixou/mandou os meninhos jogar*em* --> infinitivo pessoal
> Ele os viu/ouviu/fez/deixou/mandou  jogar --> infinitivo não flexionado
> 
> Ciao


Esta frase cai também numa regra mais geral, que determina que se o sujeito estiver claramente expresso, deve-se flexionar o infinitivo.

Convém (tu) chegares cedo à reuniāo.
Se vocês nāo entenderem algo, devem perguntar.
Há o risco de eles suspeitarem de suas intenções.

Outra regrinha diz que se o sujeito da oraçāo for diferente do sujeito da oraçāo principal, o infinitivo deve ser flexionado.
Eu já disse para (vocês) arrumarem o quarto!
O policial pediu para tirarmos o carro daquele local.


----------



## caelum

anaczz said:


> Esta frase cai também numa regra mais geral, que determina que se o sujeito estiver claramente expresso, deve-se flexionar o infinitivo.
> 
> Convém (tu) chegares cedo à reuniāo.
> *Se vocês nāo entenderem algo, devem perguntar. *_(Isto não é o futuro do subjuntivo não?)_
> Há o risco de eles suspeitarem de suas intenções.
> 
> Outra regrinha diz que se o sujeito da oraçāo for diferente do sujeito da oraçāo principal, o infinitivo deve ser flexionado.
> Eu já disse para (vocês) arrumarem o quarto!
> O policial pediu para tirarmos o carro daquele local.



Vejo que o infinitivo pessoal toma o lugar do presente do subjuntivo, mas isso pode acontecer sempre, por exemplo com os verbos querer, desejar, esperar também?

Ademais, pensava que o infinitivo pessoal sempre deve seguir uma preposição, mas não passa no exemplo, _Convém chegares cedo à reunião.

_Desculpa a minha ignorância neste tema.


----------



## Nino83

_Convém chegares cedo à reunião._ 
Esta frase é a mesma de _é conveniente que tu chegues cedo à reunião/é conveniente chegares cedo à reunião_ (como na frase que você escreveu antes, _É possível chegarem pra a noite_). 

Uma boa guia pode ser esta página: http://www.vlrom.be/pdf/101duarteleremarqueur.pdf 

O infinitivo pessoal é utilizado nas frases com expressões impessoais (ou seja as completivas sujetivas), sem preposição e nas frases subordinadas adverbiais (condicionais, concessivas, finais, temporais) depois preposições. 

sujeto diferente: infinitivo pessoal 
mesmo sujeto:  infinitivo pessoal (de costume) quando esse é distante do verbo conjugado e quando tem uma palavra que depende desse (es. _a pesar de estar*em* cansad*os*_, sendo, _cansados_, plural), infinitivo pessoal (obrigatorio) com verbos passivos e reflexivos. 

*Se vocês nāo entenderem algo, devem perguntar. *_(Isto não é o futuro do subjuntivo?)_ 

Eu também diria que se trate do futuro do subjuntivo (parece-me), porque _se_ seria uma conjunção (e não uma preposição). 

Ciao


----------



## anaczz

> *Se vocês nāo entenderem algo, devem perguntar. *_(Isto não é o futuro do subjuntivo não?)_


Têm toda a razāo! 
Na hora de procurar exemplos, sempre acabo caindo em armadilhas!


----------



## caelum

Nada feito. Você me pode dizer se estes exemplos forem correcto?

_Quero vocês me darem uma mão aqui.
Minha mãe espera (pra) a gente chegar
O professor proíbe os alunos falarem durante as aulas.
Seria melhor termos esquecido isso.
Até eu terminar, não vou sair de casa.
Exigiram toda pessoa que poda votar.
_
Parece-me muito antinatural usar os infinitivos assim, a causa do meu passado com o espanhol. Espero os exemplos serem correctos(?).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

caelum said:


> Nada feito. Você me pode dizer se estes exemplos forem  são correctos?
> 
> _Quero vocês me darem uma mão aqui._ -> Português europeu: _darem-me_, acaso melhor ainda sem o _vocês_._
> Minha mãe espera (pra) a gente chegar_ -> melhor com a preposição, pelo menos em português do Brasil._
> O professor proíbe aos alunos de falarem durante as aulas. -> _Como em Espanhol, somente acrescen-se a desinência pessoal._
> Seria melhor termos esquecido isso. -> _Melhor: _Seria melhor termo-nos esquecido disso.
> Até eu terminar, não vou sair de casa. _-> Não tenho certeza, o meu Português não é suficientemente bom._
> Exigiram toda pessoa que poda votar. -> _O que quer dizer com isso?
> Parece-me muito antinatural usar os infinitivos assim, a causa do meu passado com o espanhol. Espero os exemplos serem correctos(?).



Está a aprender portuguès europeu ou português do Brasil?
Se está a aprender portuguès do Brasil, seria melhor escrever correto en vez de correcto. No fundo, seria melhor escrever correto em qualquer caso porque nalguns anos será a única grafia aceitada.


----------



## caelum

Tá bom. Obrigado. Aprendo o português brasileiro, sim.

No exemplo final, eu quis dizer _Eles exigiram a toda pessoa que poda que vote [na eleição]._ Então pensava que poderia-se dizer com o infinitivo pessoal, ou seja, _Eles exigiram a toda pessoa que poda votar. _É provavelmente um pouco desajeitado.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Não tenho a certeza, mas parece-me que a miúdo mistura o PE (d*o* meu passado) com o PB.
I switch to English for a moment:
Exigir as "to require", "to ask" (exortar, pedir, rogar), as "to demand" (exigir) or as "to encourage" (exortar, encorajar)?
"que poda" = "com direito de voto" = "entitled to vote" or just every person who happens to be around?

"que poda votar" is most likely to be interpreted as "able to vote", so "they required [every person entitled to vote]", which is utter nonsense.

You don't have to use the personal infinitive at all costs, you can use the uninflected infinitive just as well, exactly as you would use in Spanish.

*que poderia-se dizer" is bad syntax. "que" attracts "se", and if it didn't, you'd have to use mesoclisis in European Portugues: poder-se-ia. In Brazilian Portuguese, you would use the (very odd for a speaker of Romance languages other than French): [poderia] [se dizer],


----------



## anaczz

_Quero vocês me darem uma mão aqui.__  -> Nāo faz sentido desta forma.
Quero que vocês me deem uma māo aqui.
Para usar o infinitivo poderia ser uma frase assim: Nāo faço nada até vocês me darem uma māo aqui.

Minha mãe espera a gente chegar. 
O professor proíbe os alunos de falarem durante as aulas. ou O professor proíbe aos alunos falarem durante as aulas.

Seria melhor termos esquecido isso.
Até eu terminar, não vou sair de casa.
Exigiram toda pessoa que poda possa votar.
Nāo entendo o que quer dizer com essa frase...
Talvez algo como:
Convocaram todas as pessoas que possam votar.
_


----------



## caelum

Isso é muito melhor dito, sim. Brigadão pela ajuda.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

anaczz said:


> _Quero vocês me darem uma mão aqui.__  -> Nāo faz sentido desta forma.
> Quero que vocês me deem uma māo aqui.
> Para usar o infinitivo poderia ser uma frase assim: Nāo faço nada até vocês me darem uma māo aqui.
> 
> Minha mãe espera a gente chegar.
> O professor proíbe os alunos de falarem durante as aulas. ou O professor proíbe aos alunos falarem durante as aulas.
> 
> Seria melhor termos esquecido isso.
> Até eu terminar, não vou sair de casa.
> Exigiram toda pessoa que poda possa votar.
> Nāo entendo o que quer dizer com essa frase...
> Talvez algo como:
> Convocaram todas as pessoas que possam votar.
> _


----------



## Alandria

Nino83 said:


> Pelo que sei o infinitivo pessoal é obrigatório só quando tiver um verbo passivo o reflexivo.
> Por exemplo: _Eles se disfarçaram para não serem descobertos. Passaram seis meses sem se falarem__._
> 
> Ciao



Passaram seis meses sem se falar.


----------



## Nino83

Alandria said:


> _Passaram seis meses sem se falarem__._
> Passaram seis meses sem se falar.



Portanto John Whitlam (_Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar_, página 140) errou. Informarei a Routledge editora. 



> The personal infinitive is obligatory when the verb is reflexive or passive, although this rule is not always observed in the spoken language:
> Passaram seis meses sem se falarem.
> They went for six months without speaking to each other.



Obrigado


----------



## Alandria

Nino83 said:


> Portanto John Whitlam (_Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar_, página 140) errou. Informarei a Routledge editora.
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado



Nossa, eles vão se danarem assim, não faça isso!


----------



## Nino83

Alandria said:


> Nossa, eles vão se danarem assim, não faça isso!



Mas neste caso não tem alguma frase subordinada e o infinitivo flexionado é interdito (porque pertence a uma locução verbal e não está distanciado do auxiliar, _Cunha, Cintra, Nova Gramática Do Português Contemporâneo_, página 343). 
Na frase do livro, pelo contrário, tem uma subordinada adverbial (introduzida pela preposição _sem_). 

Nesta página, http://www.soportugues.com.br/secoes/morf/morf71.php, tem a mesma regra:  


> 4. Quando apresentar reciprocidade ou reflexibilidade de ação;
> Por exemplo:
> Vi os alunos abraçar*em*-se alegremente.
> Fizemos os adversários cumprimentar*em*-se com gentileza.
> Mandei as meninas olhar*em*-se no espelho.



Tem a mesma regra quando depois o infinitivo tem um adjectivo (como nas frases passivas) que depende deste infinitivo. 



> E,  no  entanto,  uma  análise  à  luz  da  gramática  afigura-se  necessária  em  exemplos  como  o seguinte:
> 
> Apesar de estarem cansados, os alunos não voltaram logo para casa. *Embora o sujeito* de ambas as orações *seja o mesmo* e não haja espaço para dúvidas, o uso da  forma flexionada é aqui indispensável e não pode ser elidido, visto que *o predicativo cansados depende desse infinitivo pessoal (não sendo aceitável a forma * Apesar de estar cansados, não  voltaram logo para casa).*



http://www.vlrom.be/pdf/101duarteleremarqueur.pdf


----------

